# Mosquito Lagoon Redfish Classic



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

Mosquito Lagoon Redfish Classic Feb. 9
3 Redfish Slam
Over $8,000.00 in Sponsor Gear Prizes
Captains Meeting Online
Entry Fee Only $40
Launch Kayaks 6:30am Mosquito Lagoon-Launch Map on ClassicS Website
CPR Weigh In 2:30pm @ Dixie Crossroads Restaurant Titusville, Florida
Register Online Today at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

We used to fish the lagoon every weekend when we lived down there. There is great fishing for reds and trout


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

I grew up in Titusville fishing the lagoon in the 60's & 70's.
I've had much experiences red and trout fishing Louisiana.


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

Prob shouldn't sound so negative, I love to fish all tournaments. I've spent 1000's of hours fishing the Indian River and Mosq Lagoon. Caught my share of good fish there, I just prefer the gulf coast for Reds.


----------

